
WordPress And Thesis Go To Battle. Mullenweg May Sue. - twapi
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/07/14/wordpress-and-thesis-go-to-battle-mullenweg-may-sue/
======
kls
It looks like Drupal just picked up a lot of themes developers. Talk about a
way to shot yourself in the foot, going after developers and threatening them
with lawsuits is a sure fire way to kill momentum.

I mean a theme is just glorified HTML it is not like it provides additional
functionality. I think he would have a more valid argument if he was going
after plug-in developers but themes is a bit ridiculous, in any event he has
showed where his head is at and anyone developing a commercial product on top
of Wordpress should take notice.

------
pclark
this is a really interesting issue. If themes have to open source, shouldn't
commercial plugins?

(I don't think they should inherit the GPL licence - I believe this would harm
wordpress in the long run)

